# Jon's New Avatars !!~ Free !!~



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

I make avatars ! Just post a picture of your fish ! :-D
Example of one is my background , I'll edit based off how your fishies look ! I can do one or two fish together and you can choose what text you would like or no text :3


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyone ? Lol


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Maby later this afternoon i dont have a pic right now.


----------



## BerryBlue256 (Apr 25, 2014)

BerryBlue please! Surprise me!


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Neptune please!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Making it right now berry blue ! It will be up soon :3
And neptune's photo isn't coming up bettalover , mabye try posting it again !


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Their you go !! :3
Really hope you like it !!!


----------



## BerryBlue256 (Apr 25, 2014)

Cute! Thank you so much!


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Here he is King Arthur
file:///E:/Google%20Drive/pics/2014/9-2-2014/P1010553.JPG


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

legos008 said:


> Here he is King Arthur
> file:///E:/Google%20Drive/pics/2014/9-2-2014/P1010553.JPG


The pic isn't coming up :C


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

i don't no when i get home i'll try again.


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Can you like use my current profile pic. I think you can save it if you like click on it. If not tell me and I'll post thx!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

DatBetta said:


> Can you like use my current profile pic. I think you can save it if you like click on it. If not tell me and I'll post thx!












Here you go !!! :blueyay:


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Could you do Zazu?


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Sure I will do it this weekend , got any ideas in mind ? Colors , theme ?


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Jonthefish said:


> Sure I will do it this weekend , got any ideas in mind ? Colors , theme ?




No. You can do him however.


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

here King Aurther
Copy and paste in google.


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

can you see it now?


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry legos yours isnt coming up ... 

TripleChrome and BettaLover4life , yours will be posted in a minute ! Sorry for taking forever !!!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

TripleChrome :3









BettaLover4life :3


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

ill paste legos for him.


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Its still not showing though just copy and paste .


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Well i it wount let me up load a pic from my pics on my camera.I'll make it my advitar and try that


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Could you do one for my boy flare?


----------

